# Phil Heath & Brian Shaw Meet



## Big-John (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow Brian towers of Phill!  
    

Meeting of Phil Heath and Brian Shaw - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 28, 2014)

Brian's a complete monster completely dwarfs Phil


----------



## srd1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Damn thats two BMFs'!!!!
Wonder what the bill was lol


----------



## Big-John (Mar 1, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Damn thats two BMFs'!!!!
> Wonder what the bill was lol




I wondered the same think man. Brain said he takes in around 10000 cals a day!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 3, 2014)

Phil: "May I please have an alcohol wet nap?"
Waiter: "But you haven't eaten yet."
Phil: "I know, I have to swab my slin."


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 3, 2014)

Something about Phil Heath that seems so fake... Can't find it in me to like him at all


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Something about Phil Heath that seems so fake... Can't find it in me to like him at all



I see the same thing. Bring back Ronnie and Dorian please!


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 4, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Something about Phil Heath that seems so fake... Can't find it in me to like him at all



I used to think the same thing until I met him in person at one of my contests. He stood for 3-4 hrs and greeted every single one of his fans that waited in line. Much more personable than Jay!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 4, 2014)

I like him, never met him, but he seems a bit awkward like a puppy getting used to his big feet.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 4, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> I used to think the same thing until I met him in person at one of my contests. He stood for 3-4 hrs and greeted every single one of his fans that waited in line. Much more personable than Jay!




Doesn't he get paid for that though? I still don't like him LoL


----------



## joshck77 (Mar 4, 2014)

you probley dont like him cause he acts cocky...i thought the same thing.....one of my friends met him and they said that hes a cocky dick tho i never met him myself .....i have a good judgement of character lol


----------

